# How to Get Your Spouse Onboard For Full-Time RVing?



## Sharona1961 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi. My name is Sharon. I'm a 50-something wannabe RV'er. My family camped a lot when I was young and I always enjoyed it. My spouse and I are both retired and getting bored. I want to purchase a Class C 23-25ft and just travel the whole USA. My spouse listens but is not very committal to a lifestyle on the road. We have 4 small (10lb) dogs and haven't had a vacation in over 10 years due to motel policy and dogs. Robert is not a very outdoorsy type and is pretty much happy wherever he is. I want to learn as much about RVing, tips, tricks, pros and cons from seasoned members. I may decide to go solo if it comes to it but would rather have a friend or partner to enjoy it with. Any advice for singles or pairs of ladies hitting the road would be welcome too. Thanks for allowing me to join your forum and hope we can chat soon


----------

